# Neutralizing green?



## vader (Apr 2, 2007)

i got a slight green tint to my hair and i was wondering what i can put in it to tone down the green a bit?

heres what happend, ive been bleaching my hair for almost a year using bleach and then ash blonde dye which turned it a nice very light summery blonde.

the past few months ive been having trouble keeping the color, it kept going back to a bright banana yellow blonde.

last night i got tired of it and i bought a box of loreal preference light brown #6

which is a neutral brown

i did it late and didnt pay too much attention to the color. when i woke up this morning i saw it had a greenish tint to it. its a light brown with some of the bleach peaking through, some parts where the blonde is showing through is where its greenish.

its not too bad, knowing the way my hair is, in a few months the brown will fade away and the bleach will start to show through again.

can i add something gentle to tone it down? ive read about ketchup (no way lol) and a red toner, but im not sure how to apply the toner

my hairs natural color is a medium to dark ash blonde


----------



## nay2120 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi!!

I am new here, and not a prof. colorist, but according to the principles of hair coloring, using the color wheel, the opposite of green is red.

In theory, using a red wash should balance out the green. 

I am sure there are more people who could explain how to do this better than I could.

Good luck!!!

Renee


----------



## Momo (Apr 3, 2007)

Red toner was what I was going to suggest. I think you just need developer. If you go to a store and ask the people I'm sure they can help you. I used purple toner once to get the yellow out of my white bleached hair.


----------



## vader (Apr 3, 2007)

is a toner what comes in a box of preference?

like if i buy a box of loreals red, it comes with a toner (i think) and developer that i mix, would i just poor the toner on my head? lol it sounds funny but im not sure what to do with the toner. how long do i leave it on? do i shampoo it out or just rinse?

i want a product i can pick up at Target


----------



## Momo (Apr 3, 2007)

I had toner that came in a jar bottle thing and I had to use separate developer. Not sure about the length, I think I shampooed it out.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 3, 2007)

You could buy a red colour or even a "golden" colour. Both should help cancel out the green cast.

If you buy a product like Nice n Easy, just mix the cream (in the bottle) and the toner together. Apply and leave on 20-30 minutes. Rince well and condition with included conditioner packet/tube.

Hope this helps


----------



## missmonroe (Apr 7, 2007)

Hmm well when I dyed my hair from a blondish to a brown shade my hair got a slight green cast as well (you could only really tell in fluroscent light) So I went to the mall and one of the beauty store's suggested this red tinted conditioner (it's by Claypac if that helps) and after a few washes my green was gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

